

An Introduction to Graph Theory and Network Science - stagga_lee
http://architects.dzone.com/articles/graph-theor-and-network?mz=111665-bigdata

======
friggeri
You're better off directly reading the Wikipedia entries for NetSci[1]. Except
a brief mention to "energy flows", the linked article fails to mention the
study of information diffusion, which ought to be the most critical and active
area of network analysis.

In case epistemology and history are your kind of thing, I most highly
recommend reading [2], one of the best book I read on the subject.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_science>

[2] L. C. Freeman, The development of social network analysis. Booksurge Llc,
2004.

~~~
mindcrime
There's also stuff under "Network theory"[1] at Wikipedia. I feel like those
two articles should probably be merged, but it hasn't happened yet, and I
haven't had time to take a stab at it. But anyway, both articles contain some
useful info.

I also recommend these few books as a good starting point:

 _Network Science: Theory and Applications_ [2]

 _Linked: How Everything Is Connected to Everything Else and What It Means_
[3]

 _Six Degrees: The Science of a Connected Age_ [4]

 _The Wisdom of Crowds_ [5]

 _Nexus: Small Worlds and the Groundbreaking Science of Networks_ [6]

 _Diffusion of Innovations_ [7]

Of course - being that Network Science is a multidisciplinary field, that
touches a lot of other areas - it can be hard to get a handle on what to
study. But those few books - between them - cover a lot of the basics and
would give somebody who's interested in this stuff enough background to figure
out where to start digging deeper.

For a little bit more on the technical side, a couple of good resources at:

 _Introductory Graph Theory_ [8]

 _Introduction to Graph Theory_ [9]

 _Algorithms in Java: Part 5 - Graph Algorithms_ [10]

[1]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_theory>

[2]: [http://www.amazon.com/Network-Science-Applications-Ted-
Lewis...](http://www.amazon.com/Network-Science-Applications-Ted-
Lewis/dp/0470331887/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1344869262&sr=1-3&keywords=network+science)

[3]: [http://www.amazon.com/Linked-Everything-Connected-Else-
Means...](http://www.amazon.com/Linked-Everything-Connected-Else-
Means/dp/0452284392/ref=pd_sim_b_11)

[4]: [http://www.amazon.com/Six-Degrees-Science-Connected-
Edition/...](http://www.amazon.com/Six-Degrees-Science-Connected-
Edition/dp/0393325423/ref=pd_sim_b_3)

[5]: [http://www.amazon.com/The-Wisdom-Crowds-James-
Surowiecki/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Wisdom-Crowds-James-
Surowiecki/dp/0385721706/ref=pd_sim_b_5)

[6]: [http://www.amazon.com/Nexus-Worlds-Groundbreaking-Science-
Ne...](http://www.amazon.com/Nexus-Worlds-Groundbreaking-Science-
Networks/dp/0393324427/ref=pd_sim_b_11)

[7]: [http://www.amazon.com/Diffusion-Innovations-5th-Everett-
Roge...](http://www.amazon.com/Diffusion-Innovations-5th-Everett-
Rogers/dp/0743222091/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1344869677&sr=1-1&keywords=diffusion+of+innovations)

[8]: [http://www.amazon.com/Introductory-Graph-Theory-Gary-
Chartra...](http://www.amazon.com/Introductory-Graph-Theory-Gary-
Chartrand/dp/0486247759/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1344869881&sr=1-3&keywords=introduction+to+graph+theory)

[9]: [http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Graph-Theory-Dover-
Mathem...](http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Graph-Theory-Dover-
Mathematics/dp/0486678709/ref=pd_sim_b_4)

[10]: [http://www.amazon.com/Algorithms-Java-Part-Graph-
Pt-5/dp/020...](http://www.amazon.com/Algorithms-Java-Part-Graph-
Pt-5/dp/0201361213/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1344870008&sr=1-1&keywords=graph+java)

~~~
mysterywhiteboy
I would add near the top of your list the awesome (and free[1]) book by David
Easley and Jon Kleinberg that accompanies their Cornell undergraduate course:

Networks, Crowds, and Markets: Reasoning About a Highly Connected World.

[1] <http://www.cs.cornell.edu/home/kleinber/networks-book/>

~~~
mindcrime
Oooh, good call. I hadn't read that one, but it looks very good.

------
franz12
Cheap SEO: An Introduction - Take a blog post from 7 months ago
([http://thinkaurelius.com/2012/01/10/graph-theory-and-
network...](http://thinkaurelius.com/2012/01/10/graph-theory-and-network-
science/)) that contains nearly nothing beyond short summaries and links to
Wikipedia articles, republish it on some other platform and make sure it is
submitted to HN and pushed.

~~~
okram
Ha. DZone contacted me last week asking if they could index/republish the
blogs at thinkaurelius.com. Of course, I agreed and well, here we are.

------
oscilloscope
Marko's website has more information on graphs including lectures, papers,
blog posts and the graph traversal language, Gremlin:

<http://markorodriguez.com/>

~~~
espeed
And some Gremlin screencasts and presentations are here:
<https://github.com/tinkerpop/gremlin/wiki>

------
ninetax
Thanks for submitting this!

